# Omnivorous frogs in the hobby



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone actually kept Xenohyla truncata or Rana hexadactyla?

These two species are the only anurans that will regularly eat vegetation as adults. What type of fruit does Xenohyla truncata eat? 

I find this behavior fascinating. If they are not nervous and sensitive animals, perhaps they might do well in captivity?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very interesting. I had no idea.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

They appear to be rather nice looking animals. The biggest challenge to keeping any frog with the exception of pipids that will accept dry food is the need for live food.

An omnivorous frog *might be easier to maintain.

However, regardless of which articles I look for online, I cannot find specific fruits the tree frogs eat, or the vegetation that the Indian pond frog enjoys. One thing to keep in mind is that while certain vegetables may be safe for humans, they could be poisonous to the frogs. Similarly, avocado is very poisonous to parrots.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The main problem is getting these imported. Their are many cool cool animals that either are passed up by exporters due to presumed lack of demand or live in areas where the pet trade is not a big thing.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Strange... its not like the information on these animals is new to this forum... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/74043-pumilio-froglet-methods-2.html#post654036 

I should also note, that there are other anurans besides Pipids that will take dried or manufactured foods as an adult. In some cases, its simply a matter of conditioning. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

The only example I know of is Bufo marinus eating dog food. I have seen people feed Ceratophrys "Samurai pac-man frog food" but I wouldn't classify this behavior as "omnivorous."


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> The only example I know of is Bufo marinus eating dog food. I have seen people feed Ceratophrys "Samurai pac-man frog food" but I wouldn't classify this behavior as "omnivorous."


If dry foods weren't up for discussion then why did you make the following point? 



Rain_Frog said:


> The biggest challenge to keeping any frog with the exception of pipids that will accept dry food is the need for live food.


You are the one that included a failure to accept dry foods as a barrier towards keeping animals in captivity. 

In the case of both pac man frogs and marine toads that you are attempting to dismiss out of hand, are you claiming that there is a lack of plant matter in the dry foods? Isn't the consumption of plant and animal matter that ends up being digested known as omnivory? 

And there are more examples of it out there than the few you have now listed. Doug as you well know, I'm not inclined to go out of my way to help you out due to your own actions particularly when you claim to be doing research that somehow missed the discussions on this forum... 

Also with respect to X. truncata did it ever occur to you that the reason it isn't in the hobby is because it is native to Brazil? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

